# Some New Skiffs from Texas



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweeet lookin' rides


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Very interesting skiff. It appears to have a 'step hull' similar to the Fountain line of boats. The raised transom with the steps is a good idea


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw the Stilt this past weekend at the Houston Fishing Show, and had a chance to talk to the Owner/Designer. It is a great looking boat. The deck space is outstanding. Made me consider giving up the waterman.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

that line of boats look sick!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That one has been a round for a few years now. Sweet looking skiff. I recall a Texas forum bragging about it being better than the "florida" skiffs! I can't agree to that but it is nice!


----------



## joshrebel00 (Jan 12, 2010)

Being from corpus christi, which is just south of where they are made. I have seen them in the waters. They are very very very nice boats. But you will be spending some money for them. I really like the curlew. Its kind of a mix between florida flats boat and a texas skiff.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

> That one has been a round for a few years now. Sweet looking skiff. I recall a Texas forum bragging about it being better than the "florida" skiffs! I can't agree to that but it is nice!


Nope that one was just released this year. It's been in the works for a few years, but just hit the water recently. New Water has been a round for years though. 

What was the price at the show? Basing off their other products, I suspect this to be a upper 30's low 40's boat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I have also read around 30-40K! 

What is the deal with posts claiming this boat is a "revolutionary design" and will send Hell's Bay back to the drawing table. I have been reading these types of posts for about two years now from various forums.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Length–––20 feet, 2 inches


How do you think this boat poles with that kind of LOA? Nice looking boat fo sho!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > That one has been a round for a few years now. Sweet looking skiff. I recall a Texas forum bragging about it being better than the "florida" skiffs! I can't agree to that but it is nice!
> 
> 
> Nope that one was just released this year.  It's been in the works for a few years, but just hit the water recently.  New Water has been a round for years though. .


Really? I've had that very same picture in my "boats" folder for at least 2 years now. It must be a pre release pic. Maybe the review I recall was actually for the curlew and not that one. It was a while ago. I might have them mixed up in my head.

Texas has another boat that's very interesting too. the Easy 18. I hear the company is based in corpus christi too. Do you know anything about them too?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

eh.


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

It's always good to see the forums are still alive and doing well.


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

> > > That one has been a round for a few years now. Sweet looking skiff. I recall a Texas forum bragging about it being better than the "florida" skiffs! I can't agree to that but it is nice!
> >
> >
> > Nope that one was just released this year.  It's been in the works for a few years, but just hit the water recently.  New Water has been a round for years though. .
> ...


The Easy 18 is basically a giant canoe.  Custom Built in Corpus Christi.  The design of the boat was thought up by Capt. Billy Trimble in Aransas Pass and built by Wild Marine in Corpus Chrisit.  I haven't been on it, but have seen Billy's boat.  Nice, simple and definitely a niche boat for Texas.

http://www.caller.com/news/2009/jun/21/sikesoutdoors062109/

The other small poling skiff built in Texas is the Stiffy Exile.  I know Kevin and Daniel.  They build a heck of a boat as well.

http://stiffypushpoles.com/exile.htm


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I did not discuss price, as I am trying to work out a promotional deal to for my guide service.  I am hoping to to test ride in the next few months and will keep you guys updated.  The skiff is a tunnel hull, but it is a short tunnel, only went about 2.5-3 ft.  Since the skiff is 20 ft, the additional length is supposed to make up for tunnel allowing the boat to float shallower.  I believe the hull weight is only 490 pounds if I remember correctly, and the fit and finish is amazing.  I spoke to Tim, and he said he can build a tiller model. From what I understand there are only 5 Stilts out on the water right now including his demo boat.  Rick Hartman was the guide working the show with Tim, and Rick said the boat poles like a dream from the bow also.

My only concern is the maneuverability of the boat due to it's length. I fish tight marsh canals and when you get the wind going one way, and the tide going the opposite, it can be a workout on those 90 degree turns.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Additionally, I know there was a thread on originality. Tim the owner should be commended on this. This is a completely original design.


----------

